# The New Labour Laws



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Have been going through a lot of articles about the revamped labour laws. But things seem a little cloudy . Anybody out here with a more clear understanding about the new rules??

I have been working in a construction firm. Its been 2 and a Half month since i joined. Will a ban be imposed upon me if i quit.??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, if your employer wants to give you one and refuses to provide an NOC. No ban after two years service and leaving on good terms. 
-


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Yes, if your employer wants to give you one and refuses to provide an NOC. No ban after two years service and leaving on good terms.
> -


New work permit rule gives expats sponsorship power - Politics & Economics - ArabianBusiness.com

The last three Para`s State that an employer cant deny a NOC. But its not been explained in detail. 

SO if there are any PRO`s who can throw some light on it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You may get a better response if you remember your manners...
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Have been going through a lot of articles about the revamped labour laws. But things seem a little cloudy . Anybody out here with a more clear understanding about the new rules??
> 
> I have been working in a construction firm. Its been 2 and a Half month since i joined. Will a ban be imposed upon me if i quit.??


You'll be able to find your answer here


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

@Elphaba : i am sorry if i again did break any forum rule..its genuinely unintentional.!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> @Elphaba : i am sorry if i again did break any forum rule..its genuinely unintentional.!


It's not about breaking rules, but if you are asking for information or assistance you will find that posters are more willing to assist if you say please and thank you. Everyone here gives their time and information for free, so it helps to be appreciative.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's not about breaking rules, but if you are asking for information or assistance you will find that posters are more willing to assist if you say please and thank you. Everyone here gives their time and information for free, so it helps to be appreciative.


NOTED ...Thank you


IF there are any PRO`s around, Requesting you to throw some light on the issue.

Its Just that i have got myself into real mess, The job is good. Learning a lot, But with the pay, I cant even afford peanuts. Thats the reason i am following this clause with a lot of Hope. If anyone has more detailed information about the same, Please do share. Will Be really very helpful.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I am sure the OP forgot his thanks and didnt act impolite intentionally.

Anyways, it reminded me of a thread I read recently , where the OP asks for some immigration advice on a free forum and concludes his post with 

"I would appreciate responses from lawyers ONLY"


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

"Skilled expat workers will also no longer need a no-objection certificate from former employers to take up a new job."
I took this from the link above.. Do they mean workers with university degrees by the term "Skilled workers"?
Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmorrar said:


> "Skilled expat workers will also no longer need a no-objection certificate from former employers to take up a new job."
> I took this from the link above.. Do they mean workers with university degrees by the term "Skilled workers"?
> Any ideas?


That's exactly what I was wondering - what does "skilled workers" mean?


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

The last bit of information i could gather about the issue is that. We can quit only after completion of 2 years. Whereas the statement- "SKILLED WORKERS", is not defined anywhere as such. The skill-sets haven't been mentioned.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

nola said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering - what does "skilled workers" mean?


gulfnews : New rule marks end of no-objection certificates

That should answer the query i suppose..


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

and also

UAE eases job rules for expats


----------

